# She wants to stick a wine bottle where?!



## Wuffles

Yeah, that got your attention didn't it, you dirty thing.

So, missus thinks she would like something like this, well, actually, nothing like this but a similar rig in that the whole bottle should slip through. First stock image I came across. There will be lots of holes, there's a lot of bottles at chez Wuffles. Some of them are full too.







Without resorting to a hole saw, some digging and re-hole sawing using a pilot hole (allowing the middle of the hole to resemble something like the channel tunnel join if it were run by British Leyland), I can't quite for the life of me figure out how to do it.

It's bound to be simple.

Ideas please chaps.


----------



## will1983

hmmm, how about;
resaw the back off
use a large hole saw to establish the edge of your holes
stitch drill out the centre
then glue the back on again.

thats how i would do it but i'm sure there is a better way..


----------



## MattRoberts

Rather than have holes large enough for the whole bottle, why not just the necks? 

Obviously you'd need to balance the weight by angling the wood or extending the base in the opposite direction. 

Similar concept to this


----------



## Wuffles

Two words, little hands.

I've done the necks before with a forstner, this is a new concept to me.

Will, I'm mulling your suggestion


----------



## RobinBHM

It sounds like justification to buy some new festool gear  .....not that they make anything for massive drilling.

Im guessing a core drill wont be a very smooth cut in timber.....

I can only think of making it in layers, route out all the holes to a template, maybe with a dowel location and assemble.

Maybe the image is deceiving, perhaps they are all miniatures


----------



## MattRoberts

If you didn't fancy the neck route, then I'd resaw the wood into manageable strips, clamp the strips together and use a hole saw removing a strip's worth of material as you go, then laminate the strips back together.


----------



## bugbear

Such a design seems well suited to holding a small number of bottles (say 6-10)
as a showpiece in the lounge/dining/kitchen.

For "serious" storage of wine (say40-80 bottles) the design is very inefficient,
both in terms of floor/room space used up, and timber.

BugBear


----------



## Wuffles

Oh she has "wine storage" elsewhere. A lot of wine storage. This is kind of showpiece stuff.

I'm guessing the laminating again after hole sawing might be the best route as I can't think of anything else either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugbear

Wuffles":1ax0jipb said:


> Oh she has "wine storage" elsewhere. A lot of wine storage. This is kind of showpiece stuff.



Oh, OK. 

When you said _There will be lots of holes, there's a lot of bottles at chez Wuffles. Some of them are full too._
I took it to mean your wanted THIS design to store lots of wine.

There used to be enormous hand augers for making well pumps (Victor Rose writes of them, and I saw pictures of a set posted on Woodnet from a flea market), but I think they're rather rare and collectible these days.

BugBear


----------



## Zeddedhed

I'd make a router jig and use a monster straight cutter to get the first 50 - 60mm of hole done. You could drill out most of the waste first on a drill press.

Then I'd sit down, open a bottle or two for a good long think-drink* about how to do the rest.

*Think-drink is a technique espoused by all the great makers. Try it and see how useful it is.


----------



## bugbear

I really can't think of a way of making those holes without very specialised/custom equipment.

Could you make a virtue out of "laminated" and go for stack laminated playwood?

http://catalog.quittenbaum.de/object_de ... 5C__0__eng






http://buildplanfurniture.blogspot.co.u ... signs.html

BugBear


----------



## Random Orbital Bob

One method would be to cut the length up into chunks small enough to fit within the throw of a lathe. Turn all the holes to the appropriate diameter, minding your fingers on the fast spinning and very sharp corners, then regluing them. If you really wanted to show off, you could put a contrasting coloured wood as an infill at each of the glue joints.

Once all dry re plane the entire surface so they blend perfectly.

Then is essentially becomes a multi hollowing project with a final glue up and assembly.

Hollowing square bowls is a long established method in turning.


----------



## Wuffles

bugbear":3sd5tuqm said:


> Wuffles":3sd5tuqm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she has "wine storage" elsewhere. A lot of wine storage. This is kind of showpiece stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OK.
> 
> When you said _There will be lots of holes, there's a lot of bottles at chez Wuffles. Some of them are full too._
> I took it to mean your wanted THIS design to store lots of wine.
> 
> There used to be enormous hand augers for making well pumps (Victor Rose writes of them, and I saw pictures of a set posted on Woodnet from a flea market), but I think they're rather rare and collectible these days.
> 
> BugBear
Click to expand...


Sorry, relatively speaking. I could foresee knocking out a couple of holes freehand but as we're talking 10 ish I'd need a production line.


----------



## John Brown

You can get wine in boxes these days.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Bit of a sod cutting holes out the size of a box, though.


----------



## Wuffles

At least you could just use a hand saw.


----------



## John Brown

What's the largest hollow chisel mortiser you can get?


----------



## Fitzroy

Pretty sure there was a similar thread on here about 3-6 months back. Search the forums for wine. I recall the original op did eventually get to a solution.


----------



## Sheffield Tony

Worn out diamond core drill, angle grinder, saw file ?


----------



## Andrewf

Can you not make it as a tall box with mitred corner to give impession of solid piece of timber. Neat hole would then be easy in thin front with a router. And some sort of thing at back to support bottoms of bottle. Something like a narrow book case with shelves and only front has holes in it.


----------



## n0legs

Please don't ask, worst job I ever took on.
Drilled to a depth of 15"-18" in sleepers.


----------



## Chrispy

If you were allowed to move the holes to the edges of the timber you could band saw them if you have a large enough band saw that is.


----------



## AndyT

As Fitzroy said, this has come up before and it might be worth looking at this thread as it had some contributions from people who had tried it:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/cutting-92mm-holes-through-6inches-of-oak-t60383.html

(I seem to have been somewhat harsh on the design in that thread, but I still think a rack like this is a strange thing to want to have - there is no point in laying wine on its side unless it's the sort of seriously old and expensive wine that has not been filtered before bottling. Most of the wine sold in UK supermarkets is imported in bulk tankers and bottled over here in places like Accolade Wines at Avonmouth. )


----------



## Wuffles

AndyT":10o28yck said:


> As Fitzroy said, this has come up before and it might be worth looking at this thread as it had some contributions from people who had tried it:
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/cutting-92mm-holes-through-6inches-of-oak-t60383.html
> 
> (I seem to have been somewhat harsh on the design in that thread, but I still think a rack like this is a strange thing to want to have - there is no point in laying wine on its side unless it's the sort of seriously old and expensive wine that has not been filtered before bottling. Most of the wine sold in UK supermarkets is imported in bulk tankers and bottled over here in places like Accolade Wines at Avonmouth. )



Regardless of the wine source - probably cheap plonk bought from France on various trips there, how would you store it? Out of curiosity? 

The http://www.rackandruin.com/ link in that thread Andy is gorgeous, absolutely amazing pieces of work, I'd put lager in it, or expensive bottled water, or my own urine, some of it in bottles too.


----------



## AndyT

Wuffles, I store wine in bottles, standing upright in a cupboard where it takes up the minimum amount of space - I guess it depends on the size of your house as well as on the quantity of wine!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob

you're meant to keep the corks wet, that's why wine is always stored on its side.


----------



## Wuffles

AndyT":1osie93d said:


> Wuffles, I store wine in bottles, standing upright in a cupboard where it takes up the minimum amount of space - I guess it depends on the size of your house as well as on the quantity of wine!



Oh we're showy down near Cheddar. We get it from the cheese & wine parties I expect.



Random Orbital Bob":1osie93d said:


> you're meant to keep the corks wet, that's why wine is always stored on its side.



I'm not convinced the drinking stuff stays in the bottle long enough for it to matter to Mrs Wuffles.


----------



## Markvk

:lol: Wood worm from Chernobyl? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bm101

How much do you love your wife Wuffles? 
Might a chain morticer work with an elaborate and ridiculous amount of clamping variations? If you made some mad circular jig that you could fix either side of your solid timber and rotate it... Ok I'll shut up now.


----------



## Zeddedhed

Like I said earlier - a deep pocket router bit. Wealden make one that will do 85mm deep. Go in from both sides. That should do it.


----------



## sunnybob

Easy peasy.
Cut the wood vertically down the middle. bandsaw the half holes on each side. Stick the wood back together again.
NEXT?


----------



## ColeyS1

I'd use a hole saw the right size then have another drill with say a 30mm forstener bit. Holesaw then drill out the guts, lever out the remainder and repeat.....alot  if you want a flat bottomed hole then let a piece of solid timber in the back after. 
I

Coley


----------



## xy mosian

Sometime ago, on this site, there was a thread about cleaning up a swing brace. The chuck was cleaned, in part, with a device such as this.





Something like this may help your cleaning up.

xy


----------



## Wuffles

Zeddedhed":5w28ah3u said:


> Like I said earlier - a deep pocket router bit. Wealden make one that will do 85mm deep. Go in from both sides. That should do it.



Yep, reckon that's what I'm thinking will work (for me at least) best. 

Ingenious bunch you lot. 

IF this is what she does want - she's flighty this one and changes her mind - then I may consider routing it with a collet extender as I have one knocking about before I switched router tables a few years ago.

A tidy job on a bandsaw might work for some of you, you crazy cats, but not in my gaff. If I ain't templated, it ain't a tidy job 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Wuffles

Looking at a 'Merkan lumber site, someone recommended one of these to somebody who asked a similar question. Part of me wants to get one and try it out.


----------



## ColeyS1

I was reading the latest cmt book at it had a similar style Holesaw. It stated that style was capable of drilling 500 holes compared with the traditional multitoothed style they rated at 20 holes. 
I use a 2 tooth one for cutting 80mm holes and it's in a different league compared to the normal Holesaw effort 

Coley


----------



## Wuffles

I am 100% going to get one to try out. Write it off against "aspirational designs sweetheart, I'm sorry, these tools don't buy themselves you know".

Thanks for the recommendation.

Now to size. I'm thinking 92mm as that gives about 16mm clearance around a standard bottle.


----------



## MattRoberts

Wow, now I want to build one just to use that tool...


----------



## Bm101

This is a probably a daft question. Well I'm sure it is, but what do you do when reach the cutter depth? Fine if you're cutter is a longer than your cut, lever it out. If not, remove the waste by hand? Use a big Forstner bit or similar? Suppose if you cut from both sides thats a big head start. Anyone tell me? I'm baffled.


----------



## Woodmonkey

Flip it over and drill from the other side....


----------



## deema

Laminate up the piece and have square holes, into which you fit blocks with a turned centre hole. Contrasting wood, perhaps a rim would make it interesting and different.


----------



## Bm101

Woodmonkey":2r0mi0hu said:
 

> Flip it over and drill from the other side....


Yeh I did mention that but you're still going to have a fair amount of wood to remove for the length of a wine bottle aren't you? I suppose if you have the pillar drill etc it's not such a killer. I was thinking from my little shed perspective I guess.


----------



## Eric The Viking

Wuffles":9r2dkhws said:


> Looking at a 'Merkan lumber site, someone recommended one of these to somebody who asked a similar question. Part of me wants to get one and try it out.



Wrong in so many ways... but you just can't look away ether.


----------



## Cheshirechappie

Two possible answers.

For round holes, a small Tunnel Boring Machine.

Alternatively, forget round holes and just make a rack with square holes. You'll already have the tools and skills to do that. If the client/missus/blithering silly person doesn't like it, take up Deema's suggestion an stick a piece of 6mm ply with round holes cut in it on the front. You could do round holes in ply with a jigsaw/keyhole saw and clean up with a rasp, or rip it down it's length and bandsaw half-circles, cleanup as before.

Come to think of it, you could get fancy with a coopered lining to each hole. Probably quicker and easier than cutting them from the solid with anything less than an industrial radial arm drill or a water-jet cutting machine.

Alternatively, just drink the stuff and you won't need a rack.


----------



## Markvk

you could alter the design to make the holes off center so that the circumference broaches the outside edge of the wood, this would allow you to cut the holes with a bandsaw and allow you to read the labels without pulling the bottle out.... (but I still think that mutant Chernobyl woodworm are the way forward.....


----------



## manxman

Could you not just rough out the holes with a std flat bit or auger bit then sand to a fine internal finish using one of those flappy sanding wheels on a drill press or one of those expanding drum sander thingies of the right diameter might be better as it would guide itself.


----------



## Wuffles

I'll let you know how this 'Merkan drill bit goes, I think it's the way forward. Or the end of days. If nothing else, it's a good real world review of a festool pdc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric The Viking

There are some interesting reviews of it on Amazon (US). It seems polarized - some love it others hate it. There is a theme though - the spade bit isn't good for piloting as it wanders too easily. one reviewer swapped it for a normal twist drill with better results.

It looks too much fun though!


----------



## monkeybiter

Eric The Viking":1n8f4i5x said:


> the spade bit isn't good for piloting as it wanders too easily. one reviewer swapped it for a normal twist drill with better results.



That seems a bit of a no brainer really, I sort of suspected an April fool's mock up when I first saw the piccy.


----------



## Dusty

Use a forsner bit , wealdens do up to 88.9mm but I have seen 95 as I was at a friends workshop and he had done similar , the only problem is you will need a good pillar drill with some serious torque .

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... t_303.html

cheers Sam


----------



## Wuffles

No good, the stock may be too thick to fit under a pillar drill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No skills

Dewalt self feed drill bits go up to large sizes.

Use the t18 instead of the pdc, no side handle will be 'fun'.


----------



## Wuffles

Ha ha. The bit should be here next week sometime, the Milwaukee one, will see how I get on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AES

Did it work Wuffles?

One thing, sorry if it's teaching Granny to suck eggs and all that, but over here anyway, wine bottles are NOT a standard size - I've just checked some of our stock (in the nuclear fallout shelter you know - really) and of the first 20 or so bottles I picked up, they varied from approx. 73 to 87 mm dia. Add in the champagne and other sparkling wines, which in my sample went up to 96 mm dia, and there's quite a wide variation in size. And sometimes in the length too.

We use very simple & cheap stackable blow-moulded EP racks and they are standardized at 84 mm dia, which as above, is sometimes a bit small (so I've made some simple wooden "chocks"). But as above, these racks are ugly things, & NOT for display.

I guess it depends how you're going to finish your rack, especially the edges of the holes, but assuming a similar variation in bottle dia over there in UK, I'd suggest that 90 mm MAY be a wee bit small?

HTH

AES


----------



## sunnybob

J.P.Chenet really throws a spanner in the works. I havent yet found a rack that they fit safely.


----------



## Nelsun

I think I've come to the wrong forum...


----------



## Wuffles

It'll only be reds, my guestimations (of the few bottles knocking about here) made them fit within the 92mm parameters  - they were out of stock for the bit, so will hopefully know later this week or early next. I'll definitely update this thread though.


----------



## Wuffles

It'll do it. If you buy one, don't forget the arbour, unless like me you have something that fits.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles

That's some seasoned oak being beaten up by the PDC there, not very clear from the photo.


----------



## Wuffles

Spot of refinement required, but other than that, successful test cut.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1

Looks like a smart job that !!! Have you got a mains drill you could use instead of the battery? 

Coley


----------



## AES

Blimey! I guess that's a top of the range "green tool" I see in your pic, but was the battery pack "a bit warm" after that cut?

AES


----------



## Wuffles

I've got an SDS I was going to put it in, but I'd probably try and do it in the drill stand to stop any chatter. Ordered some longer 6mm bits to use as a pilot, the one in there barely clears the end of the hole saw.

The Festool PDC eats stuff like this up, didn't break a sweat - over-priced but under-rated  - it wants to tears your wrists off too though.


----------



## monkeybiter

Wuffles":1iznu1km said:


> Spot of refinement required, but other than that, successful test cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You could stick that on etsy as is. Refinement would probably reduce it's 'value'! :lol:


----------



## Wuffles

monkeybiter":gydhhr2c said:


> Wuffles":gydhhr2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot of refinement required, but other than that, successful test cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could stick that on etsy as is. Refinement would probably reduce it's 'value'! :lol:
Click to expand...


Well, you say that, things change fast here. She'd already found a "pallet wood" rack for holding bottles and glasses by the time I'd ordered this drill bit. Made to custom size of 1.5m length, two of them, including delivery from somewhere uup north works out at around £112. So she's ordered them to go on the wall.They came from Etsy - that's the link. I can't make it for that price (including my time), and I already have the pallets.






So when I come to finish this booze cupboard up and post a photo here, don't be surprised if there's none of these "holes" in it.

I will be making a free-standing one though, one of the slabs I have earmarked for a bench would suit a wine bottle holder instead. Think I'll mount it on some metal legs and put it in the corner of the room somewhere, you know, part of my ever expanding portfolio of things I never actually get time to knock up for money as I'm always on some wild goose chase at home.


----------



## AndyT

Maybe you could sell it on Etsy to someone up North!


----------



## Wuffles

AndyT":wgacldd5 said:


> Maybe you could sell it on Etsy to someone up North!



What, like Bristol?

I'll go and hawk it around Clifton Village, someone will buy it. Artisan innit.


----------



## Jake

I normally like wine as long as it is french, but the presentation in that photo is questionable.


----------



## Wuffles

Jake":3o8rf2x8 said:


> I normally like wine as long as it is french, but the presentation in that photo is questionable.



You may have to expand on that criticism for me if you don't mind.


----------

